# Ok really worried now



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

So Winstons mouth seems to be getting worse! All hes done all day is sleep, which i figure is a good thing as he needs sleep for his body to heal. He has eaten a bit of food but not drank anything.

Everytime he wakes up hes in agony, the poor little man cant even open his mouth enough to lick around his lips without crying out! He was just yelping and was completely unconsolable for about 5 minutes! 

Ive rang the vet again and told them i think we need an x ray to be sure whether its broken or not but even then the outcome is going to be the same, were going to have to battle through it for about a month for it to get better on its own! 

Its killing me so much not being able to take the pain away! When i pick him up he tries to lick my face which in turn hurts him so i cant even pick him up anymore  i can honestly say the last 2 days have been so so hard and heartbreaking! Im completely at a loss as to what to do


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I think an xray is the way to go. At least then you will know waht you are dealing with. I know how hard it is to see them in pain. Just hang in there, hugs


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

My poor boy he keeps looking at me with big sad eyes as if hes asking me to make the pain go away. I feel so helpless


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Did the vet give you pain relief? If not go back and ask for some.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

She gave him an injection on tuesday but that only helped for that one day. Can i give him a tiny bit of baby aspirin do you think to take off the edge of the pain?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have heard that aspirin is safe but I would have no idea on the correct dose for a puppy. I would be asking for some Metacam from the vet if he were my dog.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Poor little baby, I would ring the vets and ask for them for some pain relief. Sometimes you have to get a bit stern with the vets, did u speak to a vet or the receptionist? Last time my Delilah was ill I went 2 or 3 times with no real success then my husband went with me and demanded they did the necessary tests and they ended up keeping her in cos she was that bad. I was so upset leaving her there but it was the best place for her! I'm not saying he needs to stay in or anything but I don't think they always appreciate how we know our babies and we know when somits not right. Good luck x


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Aspirin can be dangerous for young puppies because they lack the enzymes to process the aspirin. Even a baby aspirin can be toxic to puppies. We had a puppy that passed away after it got a baby aspirin by mistake and that is what the vet told us.
Older dogs can handle aspirin but you have to be careful with the dosage with small dogs.
I would call the vet and explain how much pain he is in and ask for some pain meds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah im not massively keen on the aspirin idea im just desperately wanting to help him, ill get back onto the vets! It only seems to be really bad when hes just woken up, other times it doesnt seem to hurt him so much


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no  Is there another vet within reasonable distance you can try if your regular vet is being unreasonable?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  I hope he feels better soon. Poor guy. I wouldn't recommend giving him any meds without your vets permission. It's too risky. I'd go for the xray, and request pain meds. 

Feel better wee one. xxx


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

call the vet let them know his pain level, they shoudl be able to give him something. Poor little guy


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

maybe while he sleeps it tightens, and he needs to loosen it up...


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Poor guy I sure hope you have answers soon and he has relief soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Well the OH's parents just came over and Winnie was absolutely fine! Jumping up at them, licking their faces without even a wimper! The OH has suggested it could just be an attention thing as i go to him whenever he wimpers and so maybe it does hirt him a bit but hes exaggerating it slightly? and also suggested that it could tighten up when hes sleeping so it hurts him just when he wakes up. I really dont know what to do for him bless him


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, so sorry your going through this with Winston, it sounds awful. If it were me I would ring the out of hours Vet and explain what has happened, tell them you don't need a face to face consultation but would like them to prescribe some Metacam, don't let them fob you off saying the injection he's had should still be effective because it won't. Hopefully they will let you go and pick some up and only charge you for the medication. If not I'd go through the phone book until someone does. Thinking of you both. xx BTW where are you in the UK ? I've got some if your near. X


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear Winston is still having problems. It doesn’t sound like attention seeking behavior at all though.

Has the vet mentioned masticatory myositis? I would ask about a short term NSAID treatment such as metacam to help with the inflammation and pain.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone, ive just been on the phone to the emergency vet as i took winston to bed and he started coughing and coughed up blood. Theyve just said to keep an eye on him and if he does it again then to take him in! Im freaking out!


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hiya, I've just read this post, I haven't been on here for a few days, what's happened? I'm sor sorry to hear winston is unwell, it must be a terrible feeling that u are unable to help him! 😪😪


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

Winstonsmum said:


> Thank you everyone, ive just been on the phone to the emergency vet as i took winston to bed and he started coughing and coughed up blood. Theyve just said to keep an eye on him and if he does it again then to take him in! Im freaking out!


If he is coughing up blood, I would NOT wait for him to do it again. I would recommend to just take him in!
Hang in there, sending lots of hugs for both of you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Chi-mom-2B said:


> If he is coughing up blood, I would NOT wait for him to do it again. I would recommend to just take him in!
> Hang in there, sending lots of hugs for both of you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Totally agree. If he is coughing up blood I would bring him in now!


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

I missed something - what happened to him?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How hard would it be to find another vet? Or take him to an emergency vet? I know where I live they are on every corner--if you don't like what one says it's easy to go to another, but some areas are not so easy. I ask because I would find another vet if at all possible. It sounds as if he is very sick and your vet is not sure what is wrong and doesn't want to admit it or doesn't want to deal with it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Coughing up blood is serious!! There is something wrong! Hope you got him to the vet! This is not an attention thing & I really hate when people use that for an excuse because they have no idea what's wrong! I'm praying for your baby to get the help and relief he needs. Keep us updated.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Omg...blood. I agree with everyone else vet immediately. Praying for you. Please keep us updated


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

If he's coughing up blood, he needs to go to the emergency vet. That is not something that you just wait and see. It is a serious symptom of serious issues. If I were you, I would be on my way to the vet right now!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Please don't wait bring him in to the vet as soon as possible, this sounds so serious, praying for the little tyke.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope he is doing better and you have a diagnosis. Sending good wishes.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg, I would also be scared to wait if he coughed up blood. I've never experienced this with a dog before, but it sounds serious. Poor Winston, you must be so worried. :/ I hope you find out what it is very soon!


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

Just came home from work. Eagerly awaiting news from your little love.
Hope everything is ok!
Big hugs to both of you.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

My God: what an awful roller coaster ride you're on! Get your little boy to the vet as soon as, because something clearly needs investigating. Hang on in there:you're in all of our thoughts. Hugs and healing thoughts to little Winston. x


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I took him to the vet during the night. They have kept him in, they said as he was very active and eating etc they dont think it was anything too serious. The blood was bright red with no mucus or anything so apparently that suggests it came from a cut which could possibly be a cut on his jaw, we dont know. He is being sedated today and having x rays! What an emotional few hours its been


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

It must be hard for you. But at least you know he's in expert hands and having the investigations he needs. Update us when you know more - you've got chi owners across at least two continents caught up in this with you! x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope they find out what's wrong today,poor baby


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone i really appreciate you all  its going to be at least another 3 hours before i hear anything. Im just tryin to keep occupied, ive done nothing but cry for 4 days, im exhausted  i know hes in the best hands now, i just hope its not something too bad thats wrong and hope they find the problem


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've always heard that bright red blood is to too serious. But, being a mom, whether it be a two-legged or a four-legged baby, you panick! I hope it is something as simple as a cut!

Will be eagerly awaiting news!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I feel numb just waiting to hear if my babys going to be ok! I cant focus on anything, i just want him home and well and in my arms


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Keeping you guys in my prayers!!! Wish i could just reach out and hug you right now, I know how hard it is just waiting to hear something....we are all with you.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

The vet receptionist just called and said winston is waking up from the anaesthetic and can i pick him up in 2 hours. She couldnt tell me anything as doesnt know and said the vet will go over the x rays with me tonight! She said hes very cute and has been getting lots of cuddles. My handsome little baby i cant wait to see him and hopefully have an answer and a solution!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

That's fantastic, and the fact that u can pick him up is a good sign. I bet you can't wait to give him lots of cuddles and kisses


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness, just saw the update. Let us know how he is doing!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

wonderful!!! I agree if it was anything bad they wouldn't release him. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I will do, i cant wait to give him a big cuddle and smother him with kisses! Its been a very very long day and hard week. Im glad i can pick him up, and i think in gona wrap him in cotton wool and keep him wrapped up forever  lol


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Do that: he deserves it!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Make sure to let us know what they've found. Give him hugs from all of us too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for keeping us in the loop about what is happening!
I am soooo relieved to hear that you will be able to pick him up in a little while 
Hugs to both of you


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't wait to hear how he is doing at home , with his mommy. Hope it isn't anything life threating for him, praying he makes a full recovery, on whatever it is.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope everything is ok! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Well the vet showed me his x rays and theyve found absolutely nothing wrong! They said his gums are very tender so he may just be going through particularly bad teething! Ive been given pain relief and anti inflammatory for him and she said if i dont see any signs of improvement by monday they'll refer him to a specialist!

Hes come home and eaten and drank and hes been playing like a mad thing! Hes even barked a few times with no pain! Hes not yelped once! Everyone at the vet has said its a mystery!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

good news!!! What did they say about the blood? Did he throw up a lot of maybe he lost a tooth and that is what he spit out? i know when Vito lost a tooth during play time, Enzo the white came in looking like he was torn to shredds.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe you can try to catch him on video the next time he acts like he's in pain. This behavior would have me concerned. It just doesn't sound normal to me. I hope the vet is right and there's nothing wrong. Have they done any blood work? Can't remember if you said they did or not.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

She couldnt explain it! She even asked me if i was sure it was his blood! That could be what happened, it was fresh blood so looked like it came from his mouth, hes not done it at all since and not coughed at all since! Im just so pleased he hasnt yelped and hes able to open his mouth  he was absolutely loved to bits at the vets, although i wouldnt expect anything else


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Phew! Although there's no answers at least the little man seems better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Fantastic news! Well done, Winston! Enjoy a lovely weekend together, and REST.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Ive got my boisterous pup back and i couldnt be happier  he really seems himself! Im not planning to go anywhere this weekend and neither is the OH, were spending it all with Winston and making sure hes recovering  i love this little man so much! Thankyou to everyone here for your care and support for me and Winston! We both appreciate it very much! You've all kept me sane these past few days


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Good, I hope he keeps getting better and better !!!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow... I just got back from a trip and haven't been on here in a while, what in the world? So sorry to hear you were going through all of that but happy to hear Winston is ok!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

KFox said:


> Wow... I just got back from a trip and haven't been on here in a while, what in the world? So sorry to hear you were going through all of that but happy to hear Winston is ok!


I know, what a rollercoaster the last few days have been! Hopefully the ride is over now!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm really glad he's going to be okay! But I'm kind of like Lisa on this one. I am still wondering what could make his mouth swell. I know they said maybe teething. Well it's a good thing you and hubby will be with him for the weekend!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

So happy hear all is returned to normal! Is the OH just as taken by him as you? Usually after a brush with disaster it forms stronger bonds


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Phew, glad things are going in the right direction, big hugs for Winston. X


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> I'm really glad he's going to be okay! But I'm kind of like Lisa on this one. I am still wondering what could make his mouth swell. I know they said maybe teething. Well it's a good thing you and hubby will be with him for the weekend!


I know, im the same. If we see no improvement by monday ill be taking him in to the specialist who can do a scan on all his tissue and muscle etc but i think its going to be one of these things we just have to let heal with time. Maybe hes just damaged the muscle slightly and we have to let it heal, im keeping a very close eye on him 



cpaoline said:


> So happy hear all is returned to normal! Is the OH just as taken by him as you? Usually after a brush with disaster it forms stronger bonds


Oh yes definitely! I dont think he shows it as much as i do but he pretty much told me off for not giving winston straight to him for cuddles when we got back from the vets. I can see hes completely smitten


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol...that's funny


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Good luck with Winston. Hope he keeps improving.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Just dropping in to say hello and giving even more feel better vibes!


----------

